# Mortise and tenon handle



## Mike9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Something knyfeknerd said in his thread got me thinking - why not do a mortise and tenon connection between the ferrule and handle? I made this for a used Takagi Honyaki Gyuto I got recently. The wood came from Mark Farley it's Amboyna burl with an Oregon Black Oak ferrule. I made a jig to cut the mortise and cheeks for the ferrule on the table saw then cleaned up with a file. Two things became apparent right away - #1 the slot for the tang is not easy to make even on two pieces and #2 this stabilized wood polishes to an amazing luster I was knocked out by how it buffed up. 

How do you guys make such clean tang slots? :scratchhead:


----------



## Carl (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe make multiple, smaller ones, almost like the battlements on a chess' rook peice. But yeah, I like it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 1, 2012)

Most of the Japanese made wa handles are mortise and tenon, as are Marko's. Some other guys as well. They are just completely internal.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats interesting...i like it.


----------



## CanadianMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats really nice, i like it, but i do agree with carl, putting more smaller ones would look cooler. But i still think that is a beautiful!!! handle.


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 2, 2012)

That would be such a PITA to jig up for. Probably an indexing system and then you'd need to use a small shaper/router and that would equal much higher pucker & oops factors.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the first I have seen done like this.
Unusual but still kind of cool.
I like it.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like thats actually pretty sweet! I agree maybe making a crown of sorts may actually look really cool. Great job !!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 7, 2013)

I slotted a wa handle that had 1/8" pilot. It was a nightmare....never again.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the raw handle end too


----------

